# angry birds



## Pingu (May 17, 2011)

i appear to be addicted...

am on level 3-15 atm


----------



## trashpony (May 17, 2011)

And there's the whole joy of Seasons to come ...


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

3 stars on all the levels. 
i hate myself.


----------



## Pingu (May 17, 2011)

i blame having to go to london 3 times in 6 days. trains are well boring


----------



## magneze (May 17, 2011)

It never ends. Ever.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> 3 stars on all the levels.
> i hate myself.


 
Fucking hell you have done well!

I got addicted, finished the original and seasons then it tailed off but now there is a new section on original I am addicted again. Those pesky green pigs


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

There are three angry bird games. The standard one, the seasons one and a rio one.


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

no one has ever explained to me why i would want to play this, other then everyone is and its awesome.

dave


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell you have done well!
> 
> I got addicted, finished the original and seasons then it tailed off but now there is a new section on original I am addicted again. Those pesky green pigs


 
Mrs Joustmaster keeps asking who I am texting all the time too..


----------



## trashpony (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell you have done well!
> 
> I got addicted, finished the original and seasons then it tailed off but now there is a new section on original I am addicted again. Those pesky green pigs


 
But have you gone back to the beginning and redone every level until you got three stars? I bet that's what jousty did - it's certainly what everyone else I know who has three stars did


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

trashpony said:


> But have you gone back to the beginning and redone every level until you got three stars? I bet that's what jousty did - it's certainly what everyone else I know who has three stars did


 
I've tried


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no one has ever explained to me why i would want to play this, other then everyone is and its awesome.
> 
> dave



It gives you a better idea of how physics works in real life ie. ballistics, flight, momentum etc.  IMHO Angry Birds is less irritating with the music off.  Also improved by passing the game to somebody else - you'll generally find that you can work out levels they can't and vice versa.


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2011)

i've got it on my macbook and have completed all the levels to three stars, along with all the golden eggs etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2011)

This bloody thing is on Chrome now as a web app, is nowhere sacred from it!?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2011)

Bored with it now.


----------



## quimcunx (May 17, 2011)

the seasons one is driving me mental.  i'm going to have to get on youtube for some solutions.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2011)

it's too hard. i gave up on the second or third level.
i like cut the rope better.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 18, 2011)

Too hard?!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2011)

yup! it's fiendishly tricky - you need lightning reflexes


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2011)

You need to be able to move your thumb to the left.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2011)

aiming and letting go is the tricky bit


----------



## pianissimo (May 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no one has ever explained to me why i would want to play this, other then everyone is and its awesome.
> 
> dave



This is the breakdown of why it is awesome as it is.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> There are three angry bird games. The standard one, the seasons one and a *rio* one.


 
I have not started Rio yet. 
Got almost all the standard levels on three stars and about half of the seasons


----------



## geminisnake (May 18, 2011)

I take it you need a fancy phone to play this game I have never heard of??


----------



## bi0boy (May 18, 2011)

It was a revelation when I discovered that the boomerang ones are also pretty effective head-on.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I take it you need a fancy phone to play this game I have never heard of??


 
http://chrome.angrybirds.com/


----------



## geminisnake (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Badgers but it is telling me my firefox is out of date!!


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> It was a revelation when I discovered that the boomerang ones are also pretty effective head-on.


 
you can fire them backwards, then click to get them to go forwards, but with more speed.


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Thank you Badgers but it is telling me my firefox is out of date!!


 
you will need to use chrome


----------



## fogbat (May 18, 2011)

I've approached three stars on every level a couple of times. But one of the joys of a Samsung Galaxy S is the need for regular factory resets, so it's like a whole new game every time! 

*grinds teeth*


----------



## quimcunx (May 18, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> you can fire them backwards, then click to get them to go forwards, but with more speed.


 
ooh!  New thing.   

I haven't found any of the eggs in the halloween level.  

(((fogbat))) 


it's karma for mentioning them to me in the first place.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have not started Rio yet.


 
Have done all the available levels on Rio now. 
Got a good number of the levels done with three stars too. 

Still hate those stupid green pigs thought


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going back trying to get everything to 3 stars.  I'm still missing loads of eggs on all games, I think.   So then I'll have to go through from the beginning again doing that.   

And they've just added the next bit to Rio, I noticed the other night, but forgot until now.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2011)

i don't think they've added any of the new levels to the mac version of angry birds


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

The office has discovered the chrome version


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2011)

_Please tell me they're playing it with the sound off_


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Greebo said:


> _Please tell me they're playing it with the sound off_


 
Thankfully yes but I am getting running commentary


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Pingu (Jun 23, 2011)

those boomerang birds are shite


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Pingu said:


> those boomerang birds are shite


 
Agreed - they are always fucking useless. The blue ones that split into three are my favourites


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Pingu said:


> those boomerang birds are shite


 
 yes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Got lots of new levels


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 17, 2011)

Angry birds makes my boss angry. Lol. I wonder who gets mad at my boss when he plays the game.


----------

